# 16' GMC 3500 flatbed with Galvanized frame ,Fisher XV2 and HiWay sander



## Maleko

New ride. 2016 GMC 3500HD
Custom built aluminum flat bed
Fisher XV2
HiWay sander

Stripped entire truck off frame , had frame stripped and dipped for galvanized.
Painted all suspension parts and re assembled.









Then made the factory led mirror and factory led cab lights flash


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER

awesome ride


----------



## cj7plowing

holy hell, if they only made it a factory option, that frame will at last everything else on the truck. How long did it take you to strip it? galvanizing is the cheapest part of that whole process!!!!


----------



## Sawboy

WOW!!! :salute:wesport


----------



## Maleko

cj7plowing;2078035 said:


> holy hell, if they only made it a factory option, that frame will at last everything else on the truck. How long did it take you to strip it? galvanizing is the cheapest part of that whole process!!!!


From the time we drove the new truck into our shop we had the frame on the trailer ready to get dipped in 11 hours.


----------



## lawns4life

Wow, I can only guess what something like that would cost, and I bet it's not cheap.


----------



## viper881

Looks awesome


----------



## Maleko

It takes 16 hours to reassemble the truck after the galvanizing , because every hole that is threaded needs to be tapped to clean the galvanizing out.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

That's awesome! Congratulations on the new truck


----------



## FSUPERDUTY

Bad ASS!! Very nice work


----------



## newhere

Wow. You are out of your mind. I love it!!!


----------



## newhere

I almost don't even believe 16 hours to put it back together. Just installing all the hoses and wiring and the engine back in seems like a week of work to me. 

You should seriously start a buisness doing this. I be you would have a line of trucks at your door.


----------



## MXZ1983

Very impressive. Cannot imagine what it takes to do that.


----------



## Maleko

newhere;2078070 said:


> I almost don't even believe 16 hours to put it back together. Just installing all the hoses and wiring and the engine back in seems like a week of work to me.
> 
> You should seriously start a buisness doing this. I be you would have a line of trucks at your door.


We do have a shop. Even build the flat beds from scratch. Make the custom chute guards at the back of the sander to protect from damaging the Shute .
Install all types of safety lights. We can totally up fit any vehicle. 
Main guy in the shop can rip apart these trucks in his sleep. Does them very fast ... But there still is a ton of labor building these trucks this way.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jebus do you ever need some snow...


----------



## Maleko

Mr.Markus;2078080 said:


> Jebus do you ever need some snow...


Yuuuuuuuuppp


----------



## WilliamOak

I love everything about this.


----------



## newhere

So let me rephrase my question.... Bout how much would it cost to have one done?


----------



## JD Dave

That thing is beautiful. That was a crazy amount of work.


----------



## Hysert

Wow.. hats off!!! One of the coolest things I've seen on this site!!!


----------



## FordFisherman

Wow great job!


----------



## Triple L

I agree, pretty much coolest thing ever... I have pretty much the same truck just a '13 and it's already had the frame painted...

How much would have charge an average consumer to do a job like that?


----------



## GMC Driver

Wow.

11+16 = 27 man hours, lets say 30 man hours @ $75/hour (shop rate) = $2250, + galvanizing.... 

I'm guessing $5K.


----------



## FredG

Should get many inexpensive years of service out of that bad boy


----------



## Maleko

Triple L;2078201 said:


> I agree, pretty much coolest thing ever... I have pretty much the same truck just a '13 and it's already had the frame painted...
> 
> How much would have charge an average consumer to do a job like that?


I'd have to look up exactly what the final cost was.

We did the same route over the years. Striping the frame and first painting them. These new Chevys and GMC's don't even have paint on the frames from factory. It's just a heavy wax that you can literally smear off with your finger in areas.. Now they all get stripped and dipped.


----------



## newhere

I was going to say that the new ones don't even have paint. A guy in flint michigan makes that " self healing wax" they did that to speed up the build process and cut costs. What a joke.


----------



## unhcp

awesome truck!


----------



## burtle

Thumbs Up



Amazing....

Hopefully I have something like that someday.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Very nice it's a shame to even use it now


----------



## iceyman

Pic of the shop?! That is wild


----------



## Banksy

That is insane and one of the craziest things I've ever seen done to a new truck. I love it!


----------



## Maleko

Here's some more pics 
Every suspension part including the oil pan, drive shafts etc.. is sandblasted and painted with ppg concept paint 
Rear suspension had Mack truck over load springs added


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Waste of money.













And I have money to waste. How much to do a 2017 Super Duty?




How does that affect your warranty on the truck?


----------



## Triple L

1olddogtwo;2078346 said:


> Waste of money.
> 
> And I have money to waste. How much to do a 2017 Super Duty?
> 
> How does that affect your warranty on the truck?


Same thing, I'd love to do this to a 2017 f550, galvanized frame and aluminum cab, it's literally the best thing that could ever happen for a salt truck


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chad, do you even hold on to anything long enough for it to rust!??


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have a 2011 f 550 you can experiment with chad!


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;2078430 said:


> Chad, do you even hold on to anything long enough for it to rust!??


What are you guys talking about?!? 
I have a 2009 with 165k on it 
A 2012 that looks as good as the day I bought it 
Heck my Landscape trailer is 12 years old and again looks just as good as the day I bought it

I hold on to stuff forever I just can't seem to get my work truck right, I thought I had it right this time around and still might but then I went and bought a 4.5 yard spreader and put it on the OP exact same truck and it might be a bit much

What size salter is on this truck and can you post some more on the rear suspension? Any reason why you went gas for a truck that will last soo long...

Thanks again


----------



## Maleko

The one good thing about the new Chevy frames not coming with paint on them and bein coated in the crap wax is they can burn off the wax when they dip it to clean the frame. 
Now Fords and Dodge that comes with their frames painted means the frame needs to be sandblasted first then dipped to make it galvanized. 
So the sandblasting adds an additional cost


----------



## cj7plowing

I had one of my cj7 frames here dipped and galvanized in Newark nj, The burn off tank will take any paint of anything, pretty nasty stuff. It cost me $500 to have the frame cleaned and galvanized. I cant believe they haven't offered this from the factory yet


----------



## Maleko

Triple L;2078458 said:


> What are you guys talking about?!?
> I have a 2009 with 165k on it
> A 2012 that looks as good as the day I bought it
> Heck my Landscape trailer is 12 years old and again looks just as good as the day I bought it
> 
> I hold on to stuff forever I just can't seem to get my work truck right, I thought I had it right this time around and still might but then I went and bought a 4.5 yard spreader and put it on the OP exact same truck and it might be a bit much
> 
> What size salter is on this truck and can you post some more on the rear suspension? Any reason why you went gas for a truck that will last soo long...
> 
> Thanks again


It's a 3 yard sander. 
The rear suspension has Mack truck overload springs on it 
As for the gas motor. These are plow only trucks. Only used when it snows. This truck will average under 2k miles a season. We have some 2001 trucks with only 20k on them


----------



## Maleko

cj7plowing;2078463 said:


> I had one of my cj7 frames here dipped and galvanized in Newark nj, The burn off tank will take any paint of anything, pretty nasty stuff. It cost me $500 to have the frame cleaned and galvanized. I cant believe they haven't offered this from the factory yet


That's a really good price
Yes it may take off some paint depending how good it's on. But if u have a lot of rust it needs to be sandblasted first.


----------



## EGLC

WOW thats awesome! Are you going to undercoat the cab at all? Lets get a fleet shot!


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2078458 said:


> What are you guys talking about?!?
> I have a 2009 with 165k on it
> A 2012 that looks as good as the day I bought it
> Heck my Landscape trailer is 12 years old and again looks just as good as the day I bought it
> 
> I hold on to stuff forever I just can't seem to get my work truck right, I thought I had it right this time around and still might but then I went and bought a 4.5 yard spreader and put it on the OP exact same truck and it might be a bit much
> 
> What size salter is on this truck and can you post some more on the rear suspension? Any reason why you went gas for a truck that will last soo long...
> 
> Thanks again


4.5yrd on a 3500... mite be a little much? I won't tell on ya


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;2078480 said:


> 4.5yrd on a 3500... mite be a little much? I won't tell on ya


He won't fill it till he works for his son...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## antbarbato

One sweet looking truck. I like the look of the chrome wheels! LOL Most people always put steel wheels on those 3500s


----------



## Triple L

antbarbato;2078560 said:


> One sweet looking truck. I like the look of the chrome wheels! LOL Most people always put steel wheels on those 3500s


Only problem is they're just cheap plastic covers gm puts on...

How do you like those Cooper tires? The tread pattern looks great for snow...


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;2078480 said:


> 4.5yrd on a 3500... mite be a little much? I won't tell on ya


I had 3 yards on this weekend and couldn't believe how great it felt and i have stock suspension... I bet with the overload Springs like he posted the truck handles it really well

That being said I'm gonna try 4 yards the next time out and see how it feels


----------



## Maleko

Triple L;2078563 said:


> Only problem is they're just cheap plastic covers gm puts on...
> 
> How do you like those Cooper tires? The tread pattern looks great for snow...


This is the first year trying Coopers dedicated snows. 
Not sure yet.


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2078563 said:


> Only problem is they're just cheap plastic covers gm puts on...
> 
> How do you like those Cooper tires? The tread pattern looks great for snow...


I ran those cooper's on my old 3500... they are great!!!

It's amazing how nice the trucks run when loaded!! The 550 hurts my guts empty


----------



## deere615

That is awesome. I wish trucks came like that!


----------



## fireside

It's really not as expensive as you would think. I'm in the process of specing a new fire engine. A hot dipped galv frame is now a option for them cost $1800. That includes frame, all cross members, stainless steel fuel tank and straps, battery boxes, air tanks and so on. plus it comes with a 30 year corrosion warranty.


----------



## Maleko

fireside;2078619 said:


> It's really not as expensive as you would think. I'm in the process of specing a new fire engine. A hot dipped galv frame is now a option for them cost $1800. That includes frame, all cross members, stainless steel fuel tank and straps, battery boxes, air tanks and so on. plus it comes with a 30 year corrosion warranty.


Agree. The actual galvanizing cost is minimal compared to 
the tear down of the truck and reassembly that can get pricey.


----------



## Maleko

Here's a pic of the wiring that controls everything


----------



## Maleko

Fleet pic. 
Ya we like Chevys.


----------



## ATVDaddy

awesome truck you got there!


----------



## Maleko

Here's another frame we did on our 2007 GMC
The old frame cracked behind the control arms and GMC sent is a new fame free of charge. So we had it dipped


----------



## Maleko

Another one of our frames we striped and painted



Before paint


----------



## GMCHD plower

Wow this truck is an inspiration I'd say for people to take pride in their work trucks. You must do a lot for snow work to justify all these snow only trucks.


----------



## Maleko

More pics of the 2016



Auxiliary fuel tank for sander motor


----------



## Maleko

GMCHD plower;2078643 said:


> Wow this truck is an inspiration I'd say for people to take pride in their work trucks. You must do a lot for snow work to justify all these snow only trucks.


Thanks.

We have just over 100 commercial properties.

Ala have a few loaders as well not pictured. One for the salt pile for loading trucks and a couple for moving snow when needed.

All trucks pictured are only used for snow 
Like mentioned earlier we have some 2001 trucks with only 20 k miles on them.

So you can see why it's worth it to us to make these trucks last many, many years.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Please be sure to get some action pictures for us of this bad boy in action. How far of a range do you get with that CB antenna that big?


----------



## Maleko

Opps double post. Sorry. 

Thanks. 

We have just over 100 commercial properties. 


Ala have a few loaders as well not pictured. One for the salt pile for loading trucks and a couple for moving snow when needed.

All trucks pictured are only used for snow 
Like mentioned earlier we have some 2001 trucks with only 20 k miles on them. 

So you can see why it's worth it to us to make these trucks last many, many years.


----------



## Maleko

GMCHD plower;2078649 said:


> Please be sure to get some action pictures for us of this bad boy in action. How far of a range do you get with that CB antenna that big?


They work ok. Can't get the guys to turn on the radios ...
But with everyone and their cell phones it's just easier to call.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice fleet of trucks but with all those snow only trucks have you ever considered trying a tractor?


----------



## thelettuceman

Outrageous truck ... As someone ask earlier >>>> Did you void your warranty with the work you did to that 2016?


----------



## Maleko

thelettuceman;2078674 said:


> Outrageous truck ... As someone ask earlier >>>> Did you void your warranty with the work you did to that 2016?


No is does not effect the warranty.


----------



## Maleko

JD Dave;2078662 said:


> Nice fleet of trucks but with all those snow only trucks have you ever considered trying a tractor?


Our guys prefer the trucks. 
We use the loaders for just moving snow


----------



## Maleko

Here's our loaders. And our salt storage


----------



## AG09

Nice fleet! Besides snow services do you also do landscaping?


----------



## Showmestaterida

looks awesome , great job. Saying your guys like trucks. I guess u dont have large properties to do hence all the trucks. Man i love to have those loaders working on site pushing snow.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

Im in total shock over seeing this. Is this a service you at all interested in doing for others? My hat goes off to you.


----------



## Maleko

AG09;2078724 said:


> Nice fleet! Besides snow services do you also do landscaping?


No we are not landscapers.


----------



## Maleko

ServiceOnSite;2078748 said:


> Im in total shock over seeing this. Is this a service you at all interested in doing for others? My hat goes off to you.


Thanks.

Yes , we do a lot of this type of work for others.

Repairs
Installs 
Upfit vehicles
Snow equipment installs 
Custom fabrication work
Emergency vehicle lighting installs 
Pretty much can do just about anything needed.


----------



## William B.

What type of leveling kit do you have on your new truck? Looks amazing!


----------



## Maleko

William B.;2078802 said:


> What type of leveling kit do you have on your new truck? Looks amazing!


Thanks. It Just has torsion keys in it.


----------



## dieseld

Do you have a website you can share for the truck upfittting? So would I be able to buy a Cab/chassis from a dealer near you and have it completed by your company, similar to a Monroe truck equipment, etc., and drive it home to Chicago?


----------



## Willman940

fireside;2078619 said:


> It's really not as expensive as you would think. I'm in the process of specing a new fire engine. A hot dipped galv frame is now a option for them cost $1800. That includes frame, all cross members, stainless steel fuel tank and straps, battery boxes, air tanks and so on. plus it comes with a 30 year corrosion warranty.


Rosenbauer?


----------



## Maleko

dieseld;2078894 said:


> Do you have a website you can share for the truck upfittting? So would I be able to buy a Cab/chassis from a dealer near you and have it completed by your company, similar to a Monroe truck equipment, etc., and drive it home to Chicago?


Of course you can.
Pm me with some info and roughly what you have in mind. 
Thanks.


----------



## SVDS

This truck is so cool.


----------



## Maleko

SVDS;2093677 said:


> This truck is so cool.


Thanks man.....

A lot of time and effort went into it.


----------



## J.onathan

First time seeing a galvanized frame, awesome Idea. Next up is to galvanize the whole body and leave it like that


----------



## xbl003x

That is impressive !


----------



## squeaky3

Not sure if I missed it or not, but how did you get the cab lights and mirror lights to flash like that with factory lights?


----------



## Maleko

squeaky3;2094383 said:


> Not sure if I missed it or not, but how did you get the cab lights and mirror lights to flash like that with factory lights?


That's an ancient Chinese secret..xysport

Kidding. 
Used a Whelen ULF 44 flasher. 
Took some brain work to figure it out but, It looks factory. 
We keep exploring different options like this. And actually enjoy messing with stuff.


----------



## 04trd

Now that thing is beautiful!! Man if that's your work truck what do u drive daily? A Ferrari? Maybe a Lamborghini. And wow that's crazy to think u spend all that cash on a truck just for snow removal. What does it do in the summer months? Sit and collect dust


----------



## TPCLandscaping

wow that is sick! my concern is cost of doing all this compared to just cycling the truck out 4-5 years down the road after keeping it clean after each snow event?


----------



## Maleko

04trd;2094910 said:


> Now that thing is beautiful!! Man if that's your work truck what do u drive daily? A Ferrari? Maybe a Lamborghini. And wow that's crazy to think u spend all that cash on a truck just for snow removal. What does it do in the summer months? Sit and collect dust


Yup...
It's a snow only truck.just like all the other trucks. It will be lucky to see 2k miles a year if that.


----------



## Maleko

TPCLandscaping;2094946 said:


> wow that is sick! my concern is cost of doing all this compared to just cycling the truck out 4-5 years down the road after keeping it clean after each snow event?


Galv cost is minimal vs replacing trucks every 5 years or so. 
We have some 2009 trucks with only 14k on them.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Maleko;2094990 said:


> Galv cost is minimal vs replacing trucks every 5 years or so.
> We have some 2009 trucks with only 14k on them.


Nice. Wish I Could afford to have a truck just sit all Summer.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem

Maleko;2094990 said:


> Galv cost is minimal vs replacing trucks every 5 years or so.
> We have some 2009 trucks with only 14k on them.


What work do you do in the summer months?


----------



## linckeil

Maleko;2094990 said:


> Galv cost is minimal vs replacing trucks every 5 years or so.
> We have some 2009 trucks with only 14k on them.


where do you bring the frames to be galvanized? I'm in CT too and am considering this.

Is this the first truck frame you've galvanized? or have you done it before? I'd be interested to see how it holds up after 5 or 10 years of plowing and sand/salt...


----------



## Maleko

KildonanSnowRem;2095219 said:


> What work do you do in the summer months?


Own a repair shop and gas station. Been in the family since the 50's

We're mechanics full time. And plow on top of that in the winter.

We have about 30 plow trucks and 150. + or - commercial accounts.


----------



## mikesprolawn

PLEASE message me any time you want to sell a truck your taking out of service. Seeing how well they are cared for I would love to have one. We also run all Chevy/ GMC. Nothing against the others they just give us great service. Your only 5-6 hours from me. I'd gladly make that run for one of these low mileage beauties. Great work!!!.


----------



## Maleko

mikesprolawn;2095769 said:


> PLEASE message me any time you want to sell a truck your taking out of service. Seeing how well they are cared for I would love to have one. We also run all Chevy/ GMC. Nothing against the others they just give us great service. Your only 5-6 hours from me. I'd gladly make that run for one of these low mileage beauties. Great work!!!.


Thumbs Up

Thanks. Next one we decided to sell I'll be sure to post it here.


----------



## Brian Young

This guy is a fraud! STOP using my fleet pictures!!! J/K. In all serious, Im in awe, what a fleet...congrats!


----------



## Maleko

mikesprolawn;2095769 said:


> PLEASE message me any time you want to sell a truck your taking out of service. Seeing how well they are cared for I would love to have one. We also run all Chevy/ GMC. Nothing against the others they just give us great service. Your only 5-6 hours from me. I'd gladly make that run for one of these low mileage beauties. Great work!!!.


I just found a pic of our 2011. With only 9k miles. Lol.


----------



## thelettuceman

Awesome Equipmentussmileyflag


----------



## nedly05

Very awesome Maleko, Im in awe! I want you to build me one! How much could I expect to pay for a truck set up identical to the one you just built, with the galvanized frame, bed, sander, plow, lights, etc?


----------



## Maleko

nedly05;2096883 said:


> Very awesome Maleko, Im in awe! I want you to build me one! How much could I expect to pay for a truck set up identical to the one you just built, with the galvanized frame, bed, sander, plow, lights, etc?


Check your Pm ( private message )

I'd have to look back at all the time and prices of all the extras.


----------



## Maleko

Brian Young;2096114 said:


> This guy is a fraud! STOP using my fleet pictures!!! J/K. In all serious, Im in awe, what a fleet...congrats!


I swear their all mine. I swear. :bluebounc


----------



## all ferris

OP is the meaning of the word "deicated" :salute:

Around here I am able to run my salt/plow truck about 10-15 years before Illinois starts to eat the truck beyond the threshold of fix vs value. Galv frame and better preventive from the factory would help but that will never happen...Manufactures like to sell new vehicles..

One question, Do the newer GM trucks use a can-bus system for all the electrical? Just wondering how that would effect adding the strobe function to the factory LED lights?


----------



## Maleko

all ferris;2096917 said:


> OP is the meaning of the word "deicated" :salute:
> 
> Around here I am able to run my salt/plow truck about 10-15 years before Illinois starts to eat the truck beyond the threshold of fix vs value. Galv frame and better preventive from the factory would help but that will never happen...Manufactures like to sell new vehicles..
> 
> One question, Do the newer GM trucks use a can-bus system for all the electrical? Just wondering how that would effect adding the strobe function to the factory LED lights?


I believe no....
But........
We ran those factory lights to and from a Whelen ULF 44 flasher 
So that's what powers them now. 
The factory wire just powers up the Whelen flasher.


----------



## Mark13

Maleko;2096118 said:


> I just found a pic of our 2011. With only 9k miles. Lol.


9k miles and 4+ years old. Good grief. 

I've done better then 8k miles in my pickup in about 3 weeks and 1/4 of those days were sitting still! payup


----------



## Maleko

Mark13;2097433 said:


> 9k miles and 4+ years old. Good grief.
> 
> I've done better then 8k miles in my pickup in about 3 weeks and 1/4 of those days were sitting still! payup


Ya. We have some low mileage trucks. 
Think we have a 2000 with like 24k on it.


----------



## royalrooter77

I just submitted the galvanized frame option suggestion to GM. I doubt they'd listen though.


----------



## jvm81

Great fleet. Awesome new truck. You guys get a bunch of snow over the last few days? Looks great!!


----------



## tyler.premier

awesome build and attention to detail. jealous


----------



## ratherbfishin

Awesome fleet. I have a much smaller fleet of GM's and turn them over every 6 years or so. I do use them year round though for my business.
One thing I have come to realize...the lines; brake, tranny, fuel, PS, etc. go away fast. I always thought GM should offer SS lines in there plow package. How do you deal with the lines? Just paint?


----------



## Maleko

jvm81;2102278 said:


> Great fleet. Awesome new truck. You guys get a bunch of snow over the last few days? Looks great!!


16". Made for a long 2 days.


----------



## Diesel_brad

I know an Old thread, but Maleko you have a PM
Thanks


----------



## the Suburbanite

Every time this gets bumped I think it's a new FS Post.
EDIT: First post in this thread, been reading since the beginning. Nice work.


----------



## GetMore

I wonder how you keep the bodies from rusting.


----------



## cj7plowing

How does the frame look now?


----------



## Maleko

Very well....

We just got done finishing up 3 more new trucks for our fleet.

I’ll try and get some pics uploaded hopefully later tonight.


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## WIPensFan

Maleko said:


> Very well....
> 
> We just got done finishing up 3 more new trucks for our fleet.
> 
> I'll try and get some pics uploaded hopefully later tonight.


Hey, you got those pics yet??:laugh::waving:


----------



## Western1

Still being developed at drugstore. 35 mm


----------



## PLOWMAN45

where did you have it dipped ?


----------

